# Recommendations on feeding good-doer's



## LR2904 (12 October 2016)

Looking for recommendations on what to feed my Welsh D and B, where they currently are they get a morning feed along with other horses (save them feeling left out lol) The D puts weight on very easily so unsure as to what best to feed, will be keeping them in a separate paddock so will give haynets on daily basis through winter.

Preferably a reasonably priced feed, any recommendations?


----------



## chestnut cob (12 October 2016)

If you are only feeding just so they don't feel left out then personally I wouldn't bother, as I find horses soon get over it!  But if you really need to feed then I'd just give them each a bucket with half a carrot in so they think they've had something. That's what I do when my good doer is in with horses who are getting hard feed - he thinks he's getting "breakfast" but it's just a carrot or a slice of apple.


----------



## milliepops (12 October 2016)

My good doers get a balancer and a bit of grass chaff, plus salt, and loads of hay. I've fed all sorts over the years but been feeding the everyday balancer from Horse and Pony Direct for about 18 months and they look super on it.I  get it delivered, if you buy 3 sacks at a time the delivery is free. Lasts me a couple of months.  I just add some oats if they need more oomph.


----------



## LR2904 (12 October 2016)

milliepops said:



			My good doers get a balancer and a bit of grass chaff, plus salt, and loads of hay. I've fed all sorts over the years but been feeding the everyday balancer from Horse and Pony Direct for about 18 months and they look super on it.I  get it delivered, if you buy 3 sacks at a time the delivery is free. Lasts me a couple of months.  I just add some oats if they need more oomph.
		
Click to expand...

Oooo will go have a look at there website don't mind ordering online as long as not crazy delivery charges!!  x


----------



## Cortez (12 October 2016)

If they are good doers then they don't need any feed. As someone else has said, they will soon get over themselves when it comes to feeling "left out".


----------



## JulesRules (15 October 2016)

I would go with a handful of something like Safe and Sound.

It's low sugar and designed for good doers,  but I'm fairly sure also has added vitamins and minerals that they might not get from the grass this time of year.


----------



## PinkSwoon (15 October 2016)

Feeding the Welsh D Original Dengie Hi-Fi with Apple Cider Vinegar. Thinking about doing away with the ACV & getting seaweed instead - it's cheaper! The old one has it for her joints/vitality as well as D&H 16+ mix & oil


----------



## Achinghips (15 October 2016)

A cup of pelleted low cal balancer. And a carrot if you feel that isn't enough.


----------



## Turitea (16 October 2016)

I agree with @chestnut cob. Even my insanely greedy Haflinger got the message and thought his "evening feed" was heaven on earth.


----------



## TGM (16 October 2016)

My good doer gets a beaker of Spillers Lite Balancer and the chunkiest carrot I can find, so it takes longer for her to crunch it!


----------



## BethH (16 October 2016)

I like the Emerald Grass nuts - well priced and no rubbish in it.  Also look at Agrobs Leichtgrass.  Both are great for good doers.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (16 October 2016)

JulesRules said:



			I would go with a handful of something like Safe and Sound.

It's low sugar and designed for good doers,  but I'm fairly sure also has added vitamins and minerals that they might not get from the grass this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Awful feed - not even remotely low sugar.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2016)

I would give a handful of oat straw chaff. If the horse is hungry the chaff will get eaten, if not, you will know not to bother. I certainly wouldn't give a good doer any kind of hard feed.


----------



## autumn7 (16 October 2016)

Poppy Anderson, what makes you say that. I've just had a look on D&H site:  "Less than 10% combined starch and sugar, so suitable for horses and ponies prone to laminitis" so not too unreasonable if just giving a handful or two?


----------



## PoppyAnderson (16 October 2016)

Read the ingredients list. It's got molasses in it. I don't know how they get away with it to be honest.


----------



## SO1 (16 October 2016)

My New Forest gets 1/3 scoop of Dengie Molasses free chaff he has a bit of water mixed in and it fluffs up a bit. It would be a bit torturous for him not to having anything at dinner time and breakfast as they all the get so excited, he gets incredibly excited about his little bit of chaff. It has less sugar in it than hay and is low in starch too. "Hi-Fi Molasses Free contains no added sugar and naturally provides 1.5% starch and 2.5% sugar which is approximately one fifth of the sugar found in average hay"


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 October 2016)

I once bought a mare from a rs which didn't have a lunchtime break. The horses got a staggered work free hour and a bucket feed dependent on their work schedule.
My made was very proud of her food when she arrived and it took her sometime to realise that all our horses are fed at the same time and are all in the same routine. In the rs she wasn't underfed but did get agitated when she watched others being fed, without understanding why she wasn't. I certainly wouldn't have wanted to be the one to ride her at that time, she could be very stubborn, if she felt she wasn't getting her rights.


----------



## Smellycob (23 October 2016)

Used to give a meagre amount of fast fibre (as in a tiny handful WHEN MIXED!) and dodson and horrel equibites so I knew vitamins and minerals were all taken care of. That and hay/grass!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 October 2016)

I just ordered a sack of this for mine. He doesnt need a feed and only gets it once a day so is perfectly fine watching the others get breakfast, but he does need something very low cal/sugar/starch for his supplemements. Hes very fussy for a greedy cob, so it will be interesting to see what he makes of this

http://keyflowfeeds.com/horse-feeds/pink-mash/


----------



## SEL (24 October 2016)

My big boy gets chaff mixed with kwik beet and his balancer and joint supplement. A teeny bit of wet copra goes on top and he's in heavy horse heaven. 

He gets very agitated if everyone else is fed and he isn't. He's an anxious boy at the best of times so this keeps him calm when all the skinnies are getting their hard feed.


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 October 2016)

Other than hay, my welsh D gets a few handfuls of fibre nuggets in his snack ball, which he absolutely adores! If we have a particularly cold winter I will get something like fast fibre but otherwise he doesn't need hard feed.


----------



## MagicMelon (25 October 2016)

My good-doer native gets a tiny handful of chaff and tiny bit of Frickers Baseline cubes, just so she gets some vits & mins (and also doesn't feel left out!). I do also add a little veg oil which I know isnt great for calories but she's very dark bay and has coat issues so I feel it helps.


----------



## BORODIN (27 October 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I just ordered a sack of this for mine. He doesnt need a feed and only gets it once a day so is perfectly fine watching the others get breakfast, but he does need something very low cal/sugar/starch for his supplemements. Hes very fussy for a greedy cob, so it will be interesting to see what he makes of this

http://keyflowfeeds.com/horse-feeds/pink-mash/

Click to expand...

Ive just been reading about this one too


----------



## Leo Walker (27 October 2016)

Mine came yesterday. He liked it. It looks like it might work for us as I can feed small amounts but it swells up to 4 times the size when you soak it, so mixes his supplement in better. I'm disappointed that its not really pink though, just a faint pinky tinge :lol:


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 October 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I just ordered a sack of this for mine. He doesnt need a feed and only gets it once a day so is perfectly fine watching the others get breakfast, but he does need something very low cal/sugar/starch for his supplemements. Hes very fussy for a greedy cob, so it will be interesting to see what he makes of this

http://keyflowfeeds.com/horse-feeds/pink-mash/

Click to expand...

I've recently heard of this and think it looks great.


----------

